# tin can



## bear50 (May 13, 2013)

Hi all,we have been busy busy busy making these wells.


----------



## DW (May 10, 2002)

That is so cute!!!!


----------



## Harry Chickpea (Dec 19, 2008)

I can imagine one made from Budweiser cans...


----------



## bear50 (May 13, 2013)

These are made from tin cans not beer cans,lol.


----------



## bear50 (May 13, 2013)

DW said:


> That is so cute!!!!


 thank you


----------



## My2butterflies (Jan 17, 2015)

That is very cool! I love the roof!


----------



## PonderosaQ (Jan 12, 2004)

Cute, never seen one like it.


----------



## bear50 (May 13, 2013)

Here is our newest one.hope you all like it.


----------



## sapphira (Mar 24, 2003)

What is the glue?


----------

